# VapeClub - Odin, Darang and Omerta RDA in stock



## JakesSA (19/12/14)

The next shipment of RDAs for VapeClub is now en-route and will be available from 4 January when we re-open after the holiday season (we are closed from the 27 December)

Both the Darang and Omerta have snorkel airways (the air inlet hole is much higher than the outlet) making them virtually leak proof and have reduced chamber sized for improved flavour. The Omerta takes it one step further in that it allows the owner to select overhead air intake or standard side air intake making it a very versatile device indeed. The Darang in turn has a very deep juice well reminiscent of the Magma which makes also makes it very suitable for non bottom fed devices.

The Odin is already famous here on the forum but here are some pics of the Darang and Omerta.

Darang:



Omerta:



If you would like to reserve one of these, please post in this thread which one you want and if you need bottom fed modification.


----------



## Andre (19/12/14)

I came here to reserve a Darang for I have one and really like it - http://www.ecigssa.co.za/threads/the-darang-thread.7538/. Then I saw the Omerta and it looks interesting indeed. Can't have both for then I would need to buy another Reo and then I am in trouble.
So, 1 x Omerta modded to bottom feed please. Have a nice holiday.


----------



## Stephen (19/12/14)

Hi @JakesSA , could I reserve an omertà modded to bottom feed. Thanks


----------



## Andre (19/12/14)

Stephen said:


> Hi @JakesSA , could I reserve an omertà modded to bottom feed. Thanks


This had me puzzled and set me to some investigation. Just posted the following in that classifieds thread about the Reo Mini combo in case it does not show up in the "New Posts" list:

_Ah, this post did not show up on my "new posts" list. Found it now after I saw you reserve the Omerta. 
Congrats. Looking forward to formally welcome you to Reoville once you have posted a picture of the goodies in the Reo Mail thread._


----------



## JakesSA (23/12/14)

These RDA's will be arriving tomorrow ..


----------



## jtgrey (3/1/15)

@JakesSA one darang bottom feed pls
Thanks @Andre for the recommendation!


----------



## JakesSA (4/1/15)

Stock is here and lining up for drilling this afternoon. Note that we have plenty of Odins available as well, this time in black and stainless!

I'll load stock as soon as I finish unpacking the camping gear!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## LandyMan (4/1/15)

@JakesSA, what's the price of the Odin, and do you have pics of the black one?


----------



## jtgrey (6/1/15)

@JakesSA when can we start to order and pay for the Darang atty


----------



## LandyMan (8/1/15)

@JakesSA, any idea on the arrival for the Odins?


----------



## JakesSA (8/1/15)

Finally, stock has been loaded. You can find them here


----------



## JakesSA (10/1/15)

I'll be drilling the first batch of atomisers for 2015 over the weekend, if you wish to take one, please place your order as soon as possible. 2015 looks like its going to be a busy year so I may have to revert to only doing bf mods on weekends.


----------



## LandyMan (10/1/15)

Whoot. Ordered my black Odin last night


----------



## Andre (10/1/15)

JakesSA said:


> I'll be drilling the first batch of atomisers for 2015 over the weekend, if you wish to take one, please place your order as soon as possible. 2015 looks like its going to be a busy year so I may have to revert to only doing bf mods on weekends.


Mine were drilled here already - so must be on their way!


----------



## JakesSA (10/1/15)

Andre said:


> Mine were drilled here already - so must be on their way!



Sorry @Andre wish that were true, seems we had some clients low on supplies so time did not allow. Camping gear is also still lying exactly where I left it. May also explain why I am catching up on the forum at this hour ..


----------



## Andre (10/1/15)

JakesSA said:


> Sorry @Andre wish that were true, seems we had some clients low on supplies so time did not allow. Camping gear is also still lying exactly where I left it. May also explain why I am catching up on the forum at this hour ..


Lol, I so presumed....no worries, just pulling that leg.


----------



## Keyaam (10/1/15)

@Andre how does the darang compare to the odin? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Andre (10/1/15)

Keyaam said:


> @Andre how does the darang compare to the odin?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Now that I have had the opportunity to use both for some time: The Darang is totally leakless - no matter how hard you squonk. Great for out and about. It also gives good flavour and holds a lot of juice - at least 8 toots per squonk. What is not perfect for me is the air flow - it is as if (no matter how small or how big you adjust the slits) the airflow stays the same. And just too much, too airy - feels like I draw a lot of air and not enough vapour. Thus, vapour production is not as good either. The Odin, thus beats it imo on vapour and air flow. The Darang is also about 5 mm taller than the Odin and feels quite a bit heavier. The Odin, thus, looks better on a Reo.
In the end, my recommendation would be the *Odin *for sure. You get the odd leak through the air slits from time to time, but otherwise it give the perfect vape.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## Keyaam (10/1/15)

Andre said:


> Now that I have had the opportunity to use both for some time: The Darang is totally leakless - no matter how hard you squonk. Great for out and about. It also gives good flavour and holds a lot of juice - at least 8 toots per squonk. What is not perfect for me is the air flow - it is as if (no matter how small or how big you adjust the slits) the airflow stays the same. And just too much, too airy - feels like I draw a lot of air and not enough vapour. Thus, vapour production is not as good either. The Odin, thus beats it imo on vapour and air flow. The Darang is also about 5 mm taller than the Odin and feels quite a bit heavier. The Odin, thus, looks better on a Reo.
> In the end, my recommendation would be the *Odin *for sure. You get the odd leak through the air slits from time to time, but otherwise it give the perfect vape.


Thanks for the detailed explanation. Im now wondering if the omerta will be a better option. I want a leak proof atty


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Andre (10/1/15)

Keyaam said:


> Thanks for the detailed explanation. Im now wondering if the omerta will be a better option. I want a leak proof atty
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Have not yet tried the Omerta - on order from VapeClub. Personally, I would go for the Odin as tried and tested by Reonauts all over the world, but if you want to chance it, go for the Omerta.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## LandyMan (10/1/15)

Andre said:


> Have not yet tried the Omerta - on order from VapeClub. Personally, I would go for the Odin as tried and tested by Reonauts all over the world, but if you want to chance it, go for the Omerta.


Stop with the Odin now  I'm an impatient man

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Keyaam (10/1/15)

Ok will order the odin. I just realized i need that router driptip as well


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Yiannaki (10/1/15)

Keyaam said:


> Ok will order the odin. I just realized i need that router driptip as well
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The atty comes with it


----------



## Keyaam (10/1/15)

Yiannaki said:


> The atty comes with it


I know and ill purchase the atty just for the driptip


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre (10/1/15)

Keyaam said:


> I know and ill purchase the atty just for the driptip
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Lol, same here...love that drip tip.


----------



## jtgrey (10/1/15)

Jip that drip tip is killer


----------



## Keyaam (11/1/15)

JakesSA said:


> I'll be drilling the first batch of atomisers for 2015 over the weekend, if you wish to take one, please place your order as soon as possible. 2015 looks like its going to be a busy year so I may have to revert to only doing bf mods on weekends.


@JakesSA is my Odin ready for shipping?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JakesSA (12/1/15)

All Odin, Darang and Omerta orders were shipped today.  If you have not yet received your tracking number please pm @VapeGrrl.


----------



## Keyaam (13/1/15)

Received my odin!!


----------



## Andre (13/1/15)

Keyaam said:


> Received my odin!!


Awesome, please let us know here how you like it or not.


----------



## Keyaam (13/1/15)

Andre said:


> Awesome, please let us know here how you like it or not.


Will do. Im just waiting on the courier to deliver my Reo.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre (13/1/15)

Keyaam said:


> Will do. Im just waiting on the courier to deliver my Reo.


But you have a Reo....what did I miss?


----------



## Keyaam (13/1/15)

I swapped the grand for a mini.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## LandyMan (13/1/15)

@JakesSA please check with the courier what the issue is. Hasn't even been sent for delivery


----------



## LandyMan (13/1/15)

Keyaam said:


> Received my odin!!


Lucky bugger!


----------



## JakesSA (13/1/15)

Please pm @VapeGrrl the order number, she'll get them sorted out!


----------



## LandyMan (14/1/15)

Odin arrived three minutes after I left home for the office this morning ... GGRRRRR

Reactions: Like 1


----------

